# TTC next month...wanna join me?



## Mummy2Corban

Hey Ladies,

:hugs: I had a complete molar pregnancy in August last year which was found at 10-11 weeks. By the end of August i needed Chemo which i finished December. We were told to wait a year but after hours and hours of research and talking to charring cross we decided to wait 6 months. June is 6 months since treatment and my levels have remained normal :happydance:

I am scared but so very excited about ttc our rainbow. Any ladies wanna join me next month???

xxx


----------



## kristina1291

i just lost mine last night! so sad bu want to try again soon! like as soon as i stop w the bleeding.my first miscarriage so idk wat happens now


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hey honey, Im so sorry to read that. Sending hugs. The month before i fell pregnant with my little boy i had a chemical my bleeding was heavier and a bit longer than my usual AF but then the next month i conceived corban. Xx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi :flower:
I lost my baby at 6 weeks over the weekend and I too am wanting to jump in and start TTC as soon as I have stopped bleeding. 
To be honest I don't know if I'm ready emotionally, I think I might be devastated if I don't get a BFP in the first couple of cycles (and more so if I suffer another loss).
I feel I need to go for it and swallow the consequences though as I'm 36 and don't feel like I have the luxury of waiting until I'm emotionally ready. I just think that the older I get the more likely I am to have the complicated pregnancy that I want to avoid. 
Mummy2Corban if your levels have returned to normal that's a good sign that your ready even if it's only been 6 months :thumbup: I am also trying for my second baby.
I hope I can chat with you ladies x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey starlight, im sorry to hear about your lose. I too am so scared of falling pregnant and something happening or the mole regrows but i keep telling myself i have to take the risk. I also worry it will take a while to get my bfp but for now im just happy that we can start ttc as its been a long road. How old is your little one?

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

It must be even more scary for you than it is for me. I can only imagine what you've been through and i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
We will get our rainbow babies though and starting to TTC is exciting as we know we're working towards it.
My daughter is 14 months so only a little bit younger than your LO by looking at your ticker :) I'm so, so grateful that I have her xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes im feel so very! I felt lucky i had a healthy baby but now i feel it even more so! We will have our rainbows honey. Since this whole molar thing ive kept telling myself that one day i will be holding my rainbow and all this would have been worth while.

Do you temp? Do opks?

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, sign me up! 

Just going through my 3rd MC (very early on this time) bleeding a lot more than normal so will be taking it easy this cycle and hitting it hard again from next month :flower:

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hey Dano, awesome to have you on board! Think we may do smep as it worked first try last time (even if it ended up being the molar). How you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Shyiah

In 2010 I lost my first child at 20w 6d. I have finally recovered from this and now me and my husband are trying again. Its been really hard considering that I had been bleeding non stop since September of 2011 until just a week ago. I had tried being on birth control however the iud fell out twice and I gave up on it. Wondering if any one has any insight on this?


----------



## Shyiah

I am trying to conceive this month as well good luck ;)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey Shyiah im sorry to hear your story too. Why have you been bleeding so long? Sorry i have no experience with an iud but maybe the other ladies have?

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah goodluck to us all Shyiah! Be good to have a few bump buddies to help along the way 

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Mummy2Corban said:


> hey Dano, awesome to have you on board! Think we may do smep as it worked first try last time (even if it ended up being the molar). How you feeling? Xxx

Hi mummy2corban :hi:

Yep we'll be smepping too, also using OPK's, then softcups and preeseed/conceive plus to hold the swimmers in on daytime BD sessions! 
Worked for us 4 times now, so I'm going to stick with that plan!!

Also I've recently noticed a bit of a pattern to BFN cycles compared to BFP ones with regards to when we BD, it HAS to be every day after +OPK for at least 3 days, or the cycles a bust for sure! Poor hubby will be falling to bits by the end of each cycle from now on pmsl :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Hi shyiah, good luck on getting your BFP asap!

Sorry for your loss, that must have been awful. I'm not sure about the bleeding. I had 17 weeks of bleeding following my first MC at 12 weeks, but it started as soon as I had the D&E.

Hope you can figure it out soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ive been using OPKs since my period came back just before i finished chemo! They have been irregular but once i get a +OPK, AF arrives 13 days later. We also used conceive+ on the cycle we concieved the molar but im not sure if we will use it this time round as i seem to have a fair bit of EWCM!!! I should be due on at the end of May so fingers crossed!!!

xxx


----------



## Shyiah

I am not exactly sure why I had been bleeding so long my body has never really got a long with birth control. I personally feel like it may have pierced some skin either when she put it in or took it out. I'm seriously glad that it has finally stopped because I am anemic and had to take a lot of iron pills. Thank lady's


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> Yes im feel so very! I felt lucky i had a healthy baby but now i feel it even more so! We will have our rainbows honey. Since this whole molar thing ive kept telling myself that one day i will be holding my rainbow and all this would have been worth while.
> 
> Do you temp? Do opks?
> 
> xxx

I haven't charted as yet. My DH is NTNP but I'm TTC using cycle dates and keeping an eye on CM.
I have been very lucky up until this point as I have caught on in the second cycle of doing this both with my DD and with my angel. 
I always thought I would try temping and Opk's after a few months if no BFP but the thought freaks my DH out :wacko:

Hi to Shyiah and to my good friend dan-o. I'm so sorry for your loss. We'll get each other through this ladies :hugs: x


----------



## dan-o

Hi starlight :) :hugs:


----------



## Shyiah

Hello to you to as well. Thank you for he support


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Shyiah said:


> I am not exactly sure why I had been bleeding so long my body has never really got a long with birth control. I personally feel like it may have pierced some skin either when she put it in or took it out. I'm seriously glad that it has finally stopped because I am anemic and had to take a lot of iron pills. Thank lady's

Im on iron too lovely! Because i lost lots of blood with the molar then the chemo took its toll im still on iron! Hope your starting to feel better :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

starlight2801 said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> Yes im feel so very! I felt lucky i had a healthy baby but now i feel it even more so! We will have our rainbows honey. Since this whole molar thing ive kept telling myself that one day i will be holding my rainbow and all this would have been worth while.
> 
> Do you temp? Do opks?
> 
> xxx
> 
> I haven't charted as yet. My DH is NTNP but I'm TTC using cycle dates and keeping an eye on CM.
> I have been very lucky up until this point as I have caught on in the second cycle of doing this both with my DD and with my angel.
> I always thought I would try temping and Opk's after a few months if no BFP but the thought freaks my DH out :wacko:
> 
> Hi to Shyiah and to my good friend dan-o. I'm so sorry for your loss. We'll get each other through this ladies :hugs: xClick to expand...


I do OPKs but i TRY to keep my positives to myself to my oh doesnt feel the pressure! Even though i do get excited about positive opks! :haha::haha::haha: I hope June is our month :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dan-o

I do the same!!! I try not to put too much pressure on DH, but then end up throwing myself at him instead pmsl. He usually obliges, it's a hard life for these men isn't it? bless em lol :haha:


----------



## NT123

count me in ladies! im still awaiting my af after my ERPC 6 weeks ago after a mmc at 9+6. Very sad and painful emotionally but i need to try again before i lose my nerve! i will be using CB OPK's as they worked last time!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi NT123 :flower:
Yes I throw myself at my DH at just the right time too so perhaps it wouldn't be any different if I was using OPK's as I could carry on doing the same, just more precisely ;)
I'll maybe give it two cycles and then try it if no BFP.
One thing I've thought about is I won't have a clue when I OV this first cycle as i've heard it's often different to a regular one. Does anyone know if you would get the normal signs like ewcm leading up to OV? I know dates are right out of the question so I'll forget about them. 
I guess the best way is to BD every other day regardless but I think in the current circumstances trying to do that would be exhausting and alot of pressure on us both. Don't get me wrong I'm not a 'no sex please, I'm not ovulating' kind of girl (far from it in normal circumstances) but I'm mentally and physically drained right now.
Hmmm, perhaps I do need those OPK's x


----------



## NT123

I'm going todo the every other day thing plus opk purely do I can track once it's happened! I would think this af and this month in general won't be like normal.


----------



## dan-o

Hi NT123 :flower:


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> Hi NT123 :flower:
> Yes I throw myself at my DH at just the right time too so perhaps it wouldn't be any different if I was using OPK's as I could carry on doing the same, just more precisely ;)
> I'll maybe give it two cycles and then try it if no BFP.
> One thing I've thought about is I won't have a clue when I OV this first cycle as i've heard it's often different to a regular one. Does anyone know if you would get the normal signs like ewcm leading up to OV? I know dates are right out of the question so I'll forget about them.
> I guess the best way is to BD every other day regardless but I think in the current circumstances trying to do that would be exhausting and alot of pressure on us both. Don't get me wrong I'm not a 'no sex please, I'm not ovulating' kind of girl (far from it in normal circumstances) but I'm mentally and physically drained right now.
> Hmmm, perhaps I do need those OPK's x

I think you probably will get the normal signs, but when can be unpredictable. I've just checked my charts and I got a +OPK on cycle day 9 after my early MC in 2010! I reckon you'll know when it's coming up even without the OPK though, I always do, but I like the security of POAS (it's habit forming lol!!) :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey NT123! 

By doing OPKs ive got to know my body better and the signs i have for ov! Plus it helps me roughly know when AF is due! 

How are you all?

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

You're probably right dan-o. I normally have a pretty good idea of when I OV, I think it's just a bit of a confidence wobble.
In lots of ways I'm feeling better today thanks Mummy2Corban. 
My bleeding has got really light today which means I don't have that constant wet feeling and smell that reminds me of what's happened. I'm hoping it will stop by the end of the week but they did say it might lighten up and come back heavier a few times so we shall see.
Emotionally I'm up and down, fine one minute, not the next.
I had a big wobble last night as my sister called. She has a baby due two days after mine would have been due. This is a rainbow baby for her but even if it wasn't I would never begrudge her (in fact another loss for her would really upset me) but it doesn't mean it's not hard. We joked about having almost twins as we are so genetically similar.
I'm good right now though. Maia has been in a delightful mood this morning and we have been dancing to the radio :)
How's everyone else? X


----------



## dan-o

That happened to me with my first MC, along with my SIL. I lost mine at 12 weeks, then she announced her 12w pregnancy a week later. It was the first baby for both of us and first grandchild for all the parents involved. Our due dates would have been a week apart. I was devastated.
She went on to have her little girl no problems. To be honest I never got over it beacuse of the constant reminder. Selfish I know, but it was a dreadful time for me emotionally.

Funnily enough 2 years later, when I fell pregnant with Sidney, I had a feeling she was pregnant too, but she denied it when I asked her. Turned out she was pregnant all along but kept it secret from us until about 20weeks! We ended up giving birth 3 weeks apart!

:flower:


----------



## dan-o

My bleeding has been very stop-start. I thought it was petering out on monday but came back full force yesterday and after only spotting this morning we are back to bright red and cramping again now. I always seem to have trouble with bleeding after any type of pregnancy, very annoying!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I bleed for a long time with the molar but i guess that was just the metho clearing everything out. Hope your bleeding stops for you. Sending hugs!

All good here today thank you. For me im just counting the days till my period! Feels like ive waited for ages for june and now its so very close! 

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Mummy2Corban said:


> I bleed for a long time with the molar but i guess that was just the metho clearing everything out. Hope your bleeding stops for you. Sending hugs!
> 
> xxx

Ugh so did I!! 17 weeks all together! As soon as I passed 'the mass' on my second round, it stopped just like that!

I think it's just me and bleeding though, I had 9 weeks of it non stop after giving birth too! 

Funny as my regular monthly AF's only last about 48 hours!!


----------



## kristina1291

helllo again ladies! so its been a couple days since my mc n im feeling a lil better...first day back to work n school....bf n i talked about trying again cus hes ready to b a daddy..my dr old me i cud mc again if i get pregnant again so soon..i got scared cus this was my first mc


----------



## Mummy2Corban

yeah my bleeding trailed off when i passed the last bit....yuk! I passed most of the molar the night before i went to charring x. I bleed for ages after birth too?!?! Strange but no one seemed worried so i didnt.

Kristina im glad your feeling a bit better. i dont know about trying after mc maybe the other ladies know?

xxx


----------



## NT123

kristina1291 said:


> helllo again ladies! so its been a couple days since my mc n im feeling a lil better...first day back to work n school....bf n i talked about trying again cus hes ready to b a daddy..my dr old me i cud mc again if i get pregnant again so soon..i got scared cus this was my first mc

Hi Ladies, thanks for the welcome!

Kristina i had an mc and i was told to wait for first af and can try thereafter ( this is seemingly the standard info given in the UK) but there are lots of variations, other people are told three months but this seems to be docs in the US). Im just waiting for AF and then Im trying, i dont expect it to be the first month but gonna try anyway!


----------



## starlight2801

Hey Kristina I was told the only reason to wait for AF is for dating a pregnancy if it happens.
I'm not waiting and if (fingers crossed) it does happen I will just have to have an early scan :thumbup: 
It's down to when you feel ready though hun x


----------



## kristina1291

yeyee u ladys r amazing! i feel alot beter today...first day back to class n work today... i have finals next week..agh we r having a pot luck in class...n part of the class decided to turn it into a baby shower for a girl in class...everyone knows i lost the baby saterday..i feel like i have a right to b upset n not want to go..since last week they were talking about celebrating mine n the other girls pregnancy


----------



## dan-o

Hi kristina, sorry for your loss hun, hope it goes OK back at work/class today :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hope class/work goes ok for you today kristina. Let us know how your days went

xxx


----------



## kristina1291

up down up down! idk.i felt pretty good for the last couple days but falling a lil..just trying o pick myself back up after my day


----------



## Mummy2Corban

we are here to help you along the way honey. Theres always good and bad days. Hugs for you xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Hope you are ok Kristina. You are brave going back to class. I have a note from the hospital so I'm off work this week and next week and I'm glad as I really don't think I could face it right now :hugs:
How is everyone else? I couldn't sleep last night and I'm soo tired. Other than that my bleeding has slowed right down to literally a bit when I wipe so I have a good feeling that this time tomorrow I might be able to report being completely bleeding - free. That will feel pretty good :thumbup: x


----------



## NT123

I finally got my af this morning, 6 weeks 1 day after the my operation so i guess im back to trying as soon as this is over. Glad that i can try but sad we are having to :-(


----------



## kristina1291

i stopped bleeding yesterday...ive been like silently begging for some comfort if u know what i mean.i just want to feel close to him, that love! but its like hes scared to even touch me n i dont get it! im frustrated n upset at the same time n he doesnt undersand.i feel alone n have no one to talk to :'(


----------



## dan-o

I also stopped bleeding yesterday, thank goodness! 
DH has been pretty rubbish with the sympathy this time, but seems keen to get on with TTC asap, which makes up for it! :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Good news that everyone is getting ready to try again :thumbup:
It's sad that we have to, but as we do have to its great that we can crack on with it. Bring it on :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Good news ladys that your bleeding has stopped or nearly stopped. Its rubbish we all have to try again but we must remain positive. We will all have our rainbow babies and with sites like this we get help along the way. Hugs to you all!

Currently i have a extremely grumpy boy cause its past nap time and he wants bob the builder on!!!!

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Hey ladies, 
Hope you are all ok? I'm a bit concerned as I've had some tummy pains and have been feeling nauseous today. Surely with my bleeding virtually stopped I should be feeling better?
Do you ladies think this sounds normal? x

Edited to add after spending a couple of hours worrying about retained tissue I've just tested and got a BFN :happydance: I think this is the first and last time I will ever :happydance: for a BFN

I still feel a bit sore but nausea has completely gone so reckon the odds are it was worrying about my body not completely expelling my pregnancy tissue after all.

Also reckon that this means normal service can be resumed and bring on the BD :thumbup: x


----------



## dan-o

Great news you got a bfn already, I've also tested and its bfn too! Huge weight off my mind, as I've also been getting funny symptoms, must just be the seesawing hormones or something. 
Unfortunately I'm also getting fertile signs already, so it does look like an early (ie. Poor quality egg) ovulation is on the cards this month :dohh:


----------



## kristina1291

blah i still can get mine to touch me !!! lol its like he thinks ima break..i dont get mean sometimes! lol


----------



## starlight2801

Glad you have your bfn too dan-o.
I think I'm in the same boat with the weird symptoms and fertile signs. I have sore boobies again and shooting pains in the side of them which prompted me to do the test :wacko: 
Anyway, we'll just have to see what happens...
The only thing I'm really worried about now is I definitely have a bit of mild pelvic pain. I hope to god I'm not going to get an infection to complicate things now. I don't know if it might be all in my head. A bit of paranoia as I jumped in and DTD and bleeding hasn't completely stopped (I thought it had at the time).
Oh well, again we shall see... x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How are you ladies feeling now? Any better? So when will you ladies try....now? After AF? I cant wait till next month! 

xxx


----------



## kristina1291

istarted right away...not really actively trying just whatever happens


----------



## starlight2801

I've kind of started too. I'm pretty sure I'm not in my fertile window but hubby seems keen to get going so I'm not about to argue :thumbup:
I figure it might be harder to tell when I'm in my fertile window than in a normal cycle so I'm going to try the old fashioned method of BD lots and lots, hope and see what happens.
Good luck to all who are starting trying right away and Mummy2Corban are you sure you can wait ;) xx
Oh yes and I think (so far anyway) I was just being paranoid about having an infection. I think I'm fine x


----------



## kristina1291

just trying to get life somewhat normal...i have just an amazing bf in the whole world!! lol


----------



## dan-o

Mummy2Corban said:


> How are you ladies feeling now? Any better? So when will you ladies try....now? After AF? I cant wait till next month!
> 
> xxx

I'm not in yet for this cycle, at the moment I'm not too fussed either. I've been feeling so tired and always falling asleep as soon as I've got into bed.. hubbys been working double shifts too, so I don't see him until after 10pm. Plan on hitting it hard next month though!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fingers crossed then ladies! Hope soon enough we all have a bfp! I ordered some IC preggo tests from amazon cause i got super excited. Are you ladies POAS addicts or do you test when your late? Im so unsure what to do! Ill probably POAS everday just because i can!!!!

xxx


----------



## NT123

I'm on third day of af, pretty heavy, I have an absolute load of cb ov kits so I can test as much as I like and I have 1 ic pg test. Not going to buy any more for the time being in order that I don't get obsessed!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ihave lots of cheap opks as my cycles are irregular i ovulate at different times! Im in 2 minds of using preggo tests....as i still have bloods/urine fortnightly i would hate for charring cross to tell me my hcg has risen so i guess ill have to gage the time! Wanna do loadsa tests but then i dont wanna find out to early! ARRRGGHHH!!! 

XXX


----------



## NT123

i wont test until im late, should be 11 June if AF has not arrived and my cycle is a normal one, who knows, when i ovulate is pretty variable and 14 days after that af is due.


----------



## starlight2801

I'm normally a test when I'm late kind of girl but with this not being a normal cycle I may be a POAS addict at least for this one!
Mummy2Corban what tests did you get? Did you get a bargain?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I get them from amazon i think it was 15 for £2.80! Bargain!!

Ive noticed once i get a postive opk AF arrives 13 days after so at least that is regular!!

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> I get them from amazon i think it was 15 for £2.80! Bargain!!
> 
> Ive noticed once i get a postive opk AF arrives 13 days after so at least that is regular!!
> 
> xxx

Wow mega bargain! Will have a look.
Its a pain having irregular cycles but at least you have a regular (13 day) luteal phase which is a good sign :thumbup: with your OPK's you'll be sorted hun x


----------



## dan-o

Total POAS addict here :hi:

I use my charing cross followup as an excuse to POAS regularly. 
It's for my own good, honestly!! :ignore:
I'm on bi-monthly samples now and would hate to be the last to know if my levels rose lol! 

As it happens CX are always the last to know as I POAS so much :haha:


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> I get them from amazon i think it was 15 for £2.80! Bargain!!
> 
> Ive noticed once i get a postive opk AF arrives 13 days after so at least that is regular!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Wow mega bargain! Will have a look.
> Its a pain having irregular cycles but at least you have a regular (13 day) luteal phase which is a good sign :thumbup: with your OPK's you'll be sorted hun xClick to expand...

I also use the cheapys, have done since 2008! I get mine from ebay, similar price:flower: 
My LP has always been 11 days, except for when I had a blip while trying soy isoflavones in 2010. Also had a couple of shorter ones when AF came back following the birth of my boy, but it's settled back to normal now :)


----------



## starlight2801

It's great that your LP has gone back to normal dan-o.
I've noticed the Amazon tests are early response too. I'm going to order some and at that price I can afford to be a POAS addict :happydance:
It makes you wonder how they get away with charging so much for clear blue and frer tests when they all clearly do the same job :wacko: x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I have noticed that i get tonnes of EWCM and im guessing ovulation pains around the time of my positive opk so even though my cycles are a bit irregular i think im still working!

Dano - i think ill feel a little scared calling charring cross to tell them im preggo! Do i ask to speak to linda when it happens??? I did discuss with sinaed and the doctor our choice of a 6 month wait instead of the year and they were as happy as they could be with it.

Starlight - yes amazon is super cheap!! If and when i get my bfp ill order some first response ones just to double check! Plus i do keep them for a while cause i like looking at the lines!!

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Mummy2Corban said:


> I have noticed that i get tonnes of EWCM and im guessing ovulation pains around the time of my positive opk so even though my cycles are a bit irregular i think im still working!
> 
> Dano - i think ill feel a little scared calling charring cross to tell them im preggo! Do i ask to speak to linda when it happens??? I did discuss with sinaed and the doctor our choice of a 6 month wait instead of the year and they were as happy as they could be with it.
> 
> 
> xxx

I just sent them a sample last time, which I knew was positive. They wrote right back asking me to do a few more samples and to go and get a scan, as my levels suggested I was pregnant.

I waited 6 months after the chemo to start TTC as well, but it took 15 or 16 cycles to conceive again (and stick)

When I spoke to the specialist nurse while up a CX, she told me about a lady who had her post chemo pelvic scan which showed up a suprise pregnancy, she'd conceived right after finishing her last course of chemo!! :shock: Apparently all was well, luckily!
She said to me that the low risk chemo takes approx 3-4 months to completely leave your system but after that it's more about checking for cells growing back, so 6 months is fine. Also, on my letter Dr savage sent to my GP, it said 6-12 months, so I really wouldn't worry! 

Are you taking folic acid? I took 3 tabs a day to try and get my levels back up ready for TTC! 

How exciting, hope you get to send off that positive sample very soon!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I started taking folic acid in march so id been taking it for 3 months before we started trying. Should i take more do you think? Its good to hear the chemo leaves fairly quickly. Ive done so much research that me and my partner are happy with the 6 month wait. 

Fingers crossed for us all that we have swift bfp and sticky little rainbow beans!!

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Well I've just put in my order for 15 cheapies from Amazon :thumbup:
I'm just feeling mega impatient to POAS now, lol x


----------



## brandiw

Good Morning ladies! :hugs:

Count me in!! I want to get my :bfp: before my two year wedding anniversary, which is July 16th! A june bfp would be AWESOME!!!

:dust: to you all! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

count me in too ladies!! had my first AF since MC yesterday so im CD2 at the moment!! Feels like its dragging tho haha xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, looking forward to chatting with you :flower:
Cath I know what you mean about it dragging! Hopefully we can get each other through the drag x


----------



## kristina1291

so had mc last sunday,bled for about 3-4 days( had light spotting for a week ahead of the mc.idk if i had started losing it then,it was brown) so i stopped bleeding on thrusday.sooo when the heck wud i ovulate???


----------



## dan-o

Mummy2corban, I reckon that you will be fine with the FA. I just took more to be extra cautious lol! 
You are SO close now, tickers almost down to a fortnight!!

Brandi & cath.. hi ladies! Welcome! Hope your stay is short one and those sticky BFP's are just round the corner!

Kristina, this cycle could be a bit unpredictable, but I think most ladies do ovulate on the cycle after a MC, especially if it was straight forward and complete. I can only suggest to look out for your fertile signs and keep BDing! If you use cheapy OPK's, then perhaps testing daily may give you a clue? :flower: 

xx


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> Well I've just put in my order for 15 cheapies from Amazon :thumbup:
> I'm just feeling mega impatient to POAS now, lol x

Ha ha, you'll be addicted to those sticks in no time!!! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## kristina1291

dan-o said:


> Mummy2corban, I reckon that you will be fine with the FA. I just took more to be extra cautious lol!
> You are SO close now, tickers almost down to a fortnight!!
> 
> Brandi & cath.. hi ladies! Welcome! Hope your stay is short one and those sticky BFP's are just round the corner!
> 
> Kristina, this cycle could be a bit unpredictable, but I think most ladies do ovulate on the cycle after a MC, especially if it was straight forward and complete. I can only suggest to look out for your fertile signs and keep BDing! If you use cheapy OPK's, then perhaps testing daily may give you a clue? :flower:
> 
> xx

thanks so much!! yeah i had a clean mc..passed everything that same day


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Welcome ladies! Im hoping june brings us bfps!

I have a feeling i will be a POAS addict! We fell first month of trying which ended up in a molar but i poas a few days after OV even though i knew it would be a bfn!! Hehehe! 

Are we all SMEP?? or just BD whenever? Do you ladies use preseed/concieve +? Any other baby making tips! Im willing to try most things!!!

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

My DH has only agreed to NTNP (which has always been the case) as he doesn't want the pressure of actively trying. He has said he would think about it if conceiving wasn't happening but so far it has for us (touch wood) so it hasn't been an issue.
I am actively TTC by BD as much as possible particularly around OV time and whenever I have EWCM. 
I've read up on SMEP and think its sounds great but I wouldn't be able to stick to that without his commitment to it too x


----------



## brandiw

Mummy2Corban said:


> Welcome ladies! Im hoping june brings us bfps!
> 
> I have a feeling i will be a POAS addict! We fell first month of trying which ended up in a molar but i poas a few days after OV even though i knew it would be a bfn!! Hehehe!
> 
> Are we all SMEP?? or just BD whenever? Do you ladies use preseed/concieve +? Any other baby making tips! Im willing to try most things!!!
> 
> xxx


We are just going to BD as much as possible....when I tired charting and keeping track, I found that I got REALLY stressed out...and even more so when nothing happened. A couple of months after I stopped paying attention, is when it happened! I'm hoping for that to happen again, only of course this one will stick when it happens, I can just feel it!! :happydance:


----------



## kristina1291

took preg test, had the miscarriage a week n a half ago, it was barely positive, like its hard to see the line, if i didnt know i was pregnant i wudnt have noticed the line..hopefully that means the hcg are almost out of my body so i can try again


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think TTC is alot of pressure and must be for men!! I try not to let on when i get a positive opk! I feel so very lucky that my OH is up for sex all the time so its not a problem! Even though sometimes we have totally felt the feeling of it being just baby making!!! HEHEHE!

Kristina im happy your levels are going down! Hugs xxx


----------



## kristina1291

thank u! im happy cus then i can try again! yey


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah its good you can try again! Look forward to hearing bfp news!

xxx


----------



## kristina1291

oh i hope so!!!! lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies how have you all been getting on? Im excited cause im another day closer! No more condoms! WOOP

XXX


----------



## dan-o

SO glad you posted here, I couldn't find the thread lol! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing ok :flower:

Fab news mummy2corban, when do you think you are due to ov?

I got my positive OPK today, so it's all go here (or will be later!)


----------



## NT123

I'm on cd7, going to now be TTC as often as possible until 2dpo and then we lay back and wait! I'm using opk's early on as don't know where my cycle is at !


----------



## dan-o

Oooh good luck NT hun!! x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Dano i get postive opks at different time....13-17 so sometime the beginning of june im thinking...we will BD once AF bogs off!! Happy BD for you then! WOO!!

NT123 - fingers crossed for you! Happy BD to you too!!

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> So ladies how have you all been getting on? Im excited cause im another day closer! No more condoms! WOOP
> 
> XXX

Whoop whoop :happydance: 
So excited for you mummy2corban x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o and NT it looks like we've all had a busy night (or at least I hope so) ;)
I'm doing fine thanks. I have EWCM after what seemed like a 'drying up' of it yesterday so it's looking like I am building to OV in the next few days after all :thumbup: 
I still have no OPK's in my possession (grrr) but I'm taking it as a sign to go for it.
I think this is a good time to send out the :dust: to all of you ladies x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

baby dust ladies! And lots of it xxx


----------



## dan-o

Still all go here, OPK's blazing positive today, ovaries throbbing, and I look set for a day 14 ovulation. Very pleased about that, as I often ovulate pretty early! 

Wondering if the maca has helped?

Hoping DH can keep up over the weekend (no pun intended :haha:) luckily he has both nights off :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! A whole lotta BD!! WOOO! Goodluck honey!

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Oh dear, things have taken a strange turn tonight. I have a bit of pelvic pain (again) and had some pink mucousy spotting. 
It looks just like the IB I had when I was pregnant with DD but would have thought it would be impossible to have IB just 2 weeks post MC and would think the start of AF is unlikely for the same reason.
Could this be ovulation bleeding (which I've never had before) or something else? 
Anyone have any ideas? I'm a bit freaked out and hope it doesnt mean i have an infection :wacko: x


----------



## NT123

Starlight I had a bit of random pain etc but I put that down to ovulation, as for the pink, no idea, keep an eye out and if it persists see the doctor? 

As for me I'm now ttc but after bd I just feel utterly hopeless. Before all this mmc I felt hopeful, like there was a chance that it might be the one thats successful but I don't now, I feel completely like I'm going thru the steps just to get a disappointment. Don't want to upset oh by saying that because it will make him feel unwanted and pressurised all at the same time, but it's how I feel. I want this baby more than ever now but all the tracking, stress and dates just makes it such a clinical thing but ntnp does not work for us, we tried and failed to get pg like that. Sorry rant over.


----------



## dan-o

Starlight, I would just go and get swabbed asap if you are worried about an infection hun. 
Did you count CD1 of this cycle as the first day of your bleeding? It is definitley possible you ov'd early! I had a 21 day ovulatory cycle follwing my last early MC. 
Also the first cycle post MC can sometimes be anovulatory, so it could be a bit of breakthrough spotting :hugs:

PS. Regarding the ov spotting - I had ov spotting a few cycles ago, never had it before and not had it since, so maybe it can occur randomly?


----------



## dan-o

NT, so sorry you are feeling down about having to start over again. 
We are the same, NTNP just doesn't work, we have to BD on ov day and the day after, to stand any chance of conceiving at all! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Well I'm still having a painful ovulation, not too sure why, but I'll be glad when it's over! 
I took my temp this morning to see what range I was in and I definitely haven't ovulated yet. Hoping it will be sometime soon, TMI but we managed to BD this morning, which is rare for us (hubbys really trying this cycle!) so some nice fresh swimmers are waiting for that lil egg! :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

NT123 said:


> Starlight I had a bit of random pain etc but I put that down to ovulation, as for the pink, no idea, keep an eye out and if it persists see the doctor?
> 
> As for me I'm now ttc but after bd I just feel utterly hopeless. Before all this mmc I felt hopeful, like there was a chance that it might be the one thats successful but I don't now, I feel completely like I'm going thru the steps just to get a disappointment. Don't want to upset oh by saying that because it will make him feel unwanted and pressurised all at the same time, but it's how I feel. I want this baby more than ever now but all the tracking, stress and dates just makes it such a clinical thing but ntnp does not work for us, we tried and failed to get pg like that. Sorry rant over.

Aw I'm sorry to hear you're struggling hun. I honestly think TTC is one of the most stressful things you can ever do :hugs: 
There's no doubt that tracking and charting removes most of the fun from it and increases the pressure but it's hard to get lucky by NTNP.
Even our set up where DH is NTNP and I'm TTC isn't fail safe because if I know i'm ovulating and he just isn't in the mood there's nothing I can do but quietly lament a missed opportunity (although to be fair I can normally persuade him at some point during my fertile window at least).
All I can say is I hope you get your BFP very soon so you can put all of this stress behind you. And rant whenever you feel the need, it's what we're here for xxx


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Well I'm still having a painful ovulation, not too sure why, but I'll be glad when it's over!
> I took my temp this morning to see what range I was in and I definitely haven't ovulated yet. Hoping it will be sometime soon, TMI but we managed to BD this morning, which is rare for us (hubbys really trying this cycle!) so some nice fresh swimmers are waiting for that lil egg! :flower:

I wonder if we are just a bit more tender and sensitive after our losses hun? Or perhaps it's hormones? I am hoping it means you have a really, really good egg for those swimmers to wait for hun. 
Fingers crossed that there will be fireworks when they meet :thumbup: xx


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Starlight, I would just go and get swabbed asap if you are worried about an infection hun.
> Did you count CD1 of this cycle as the first day of your bleeding? It is definitley possible you ov'd early! I had a 21 day ovulatory cycle follwing my last early MC.
> Also the first cycle post MC can sometimes be anovulatory, so it could be a bit of breakthrough spotting :hugs:
> 
> PS. Regarding the ov spotting - I had ov spotting a few cycles ago, never had it before and not had it since, so maybe it can occur randomly?

Thank you Hun, and thank you NT too :hugs:

I've had no more spotting, it was literally those two wipes yesterday so I'd say that suggests its nothing serious at least. I have no other signs of infection (fever or nasty discharge) so I guess I have to just wait and see what happens next.

If only I got those OPK's sooner as POAS earlier could have solved this mystery x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Starlight how are things now?

NT sending hugs your way honey....at times things are hard but i always tell myself that its all going to worth it once we have our rainbows.

Dano - i seem to get OV pains...my tummy hurts most the day now! But im glad in a way cause it helps me know OV is happening!

What have you ladies been up to this weekend? BD?? Hehe!!

AF showed her face just now....was kinda expecting her tomorrow but hey shes here....at least ill be BD for real soon! YES!

XXX


----------



## starlight2801

No more bleeding Mummy2Corban but I had some other symptoms appear yesterday that have made me think my pain is from a UTI.
I've really hit the water today in an attempt to flush it through and my pain has improved but as yet I'm not sure it's totally gone so looking like a trip to the doctors for antibiotics tomorrow unless things change quickly.
Other than that feeling a bit down really. I've been getting fertile signs still but haven't been able to entertain the idea of BD, I'm way too uncomfortable :-(
To be honest though I really have no idea of where my body is at and I don't know for sure if it's really a missed opportunity or not.
I feel like I've been silly to set my heart on conceiving again before AF and think I should have given my body more of a chance to recover. 
The thing is though I've never felt such an overwhelming need to be pregnant like I've had since losing my bean :cry: 
I've read through the miscarraige association leaflet the hospital gave me and it suggests what I'm feeling is one of the many normal reactions that we can have when we experience a loss so I don't feel quite so much like I completely lost my marbles. 
My plan now is to get myself well before stressing about TTC. More importantly I need to get myself well for the sake of my daughter. Hopefully I'll be good to try again after AF (unless of course I do get a surprise BFP) :) xx


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> Starlight how are things now?
> 
> NT sending hugs your way honey....at times things are hard but i always tell myself that its all going to worth it once we have our rainbows.
> 
> Dano - i seem to get OV pains...my tummy hurts most the day now! But im glad in a way cause it helps me know OV is happening!
> 
> What have you ladies been up to this weekend? BD?? Hehe!!
> 
> AF showed her face just now....was kinda expecting her tomorrow but hey shes here....at least ill be BD for real soon! YES!
> 
> XXX

So excited for you Hun :happydance: I'm looking forward to hearing you have a positive OPK xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I want to be pregnant sooo bad too. When i was told molar and a possible year wait time my heart crumbled. I felt as though id let corban and my oh down...and the want of a new baby....it all hurt so much....but after a while i focused on my rainbow and told myself that when i have my rainbw in my arms all this pain and heart ache would have been worth every single second! I can even visualise me in hospital holding baby! Defo get yourslef to the doctors honey just to get checked out you dont want anything else to delay. You never know you may get a surprise but if not when AF arrives its given you a chance to recover a bit.

I guess when something is taken away we want it more as it feels so precious! I feel so lucky i had a lovely pregnancy with corban and i have a gorgeous healthy boy! He has totally helped pull me through my bad days....chemo made me feel awful but one look at his yummy little face and i felt better!

xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

starlight2801 said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> Starlight how are things now?
> 
> NT sending hugs your way honey....at times things are hard but i always tell myself that its all going to worth it once we have our rainbows.
> 
> Dano - i seem to get OV pains...my tummy hurts most the day now! But im glad in a way cause it helps me know OV is happening!
> 
> What have you ladies been up to this weekend? BD?? Hehe!!
> 
> AF showed her face just now....was kinda expecting her tomorrow but hey shes here....at least ill be BD for real soon! YES!
> 
> XXX
> 
> So excited for you Hun :happydance: I'm looking forward to hearing you have a positive OPK xxClick to expand...

:happydance: think i may wet myself in excitment when i get a positive OPK! :haha::haha::haha:

:hugs:xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> Starlight how are things now?
> 
> NT sending hugs your way honey....at times things are hard but i always tell myself that its all going to worth it once we have our rainbows.
> 
> Dano - i seem to get OV pains...my tummy hurts most the day now! But im glad in a way cause it helps me know OV is happening!
> 
> What have you ladies been up to this weekend? BD?? Hehe!!
> 
> AF showed her face just now....was kinda expecting her tomorrow but hey shes here....at least ill be BD for real soon! YES!
> 
> XXX
> 
> So excited for you Hun :happydance: I'm looking forward to hearing you have a positive OPK xxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: think i may wet myself in excitment when i get a positive OPK! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs:xxxClick to expand...

 :rofl: :haha: :hugs: x


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> I want to be pregnant sooo bad too. When i was told molar and a possible year wait time my heart crumbled. I felt as though id let corban and my oh down...and the want of a new baby....it all hurt so much....but after a while i focused on my rainbow and told myself that when i have my rainbw in my arms all this pain and heart ache would have been worth every single second! I can even visualise me in hospital holding baby! Defo get yourslef to the doctors honey just to get checked out you dont want anything else to delay. You never know you may get a surprise but if not when AF arrives its given you a chance to recover a bit.
> 
> I guess when something is taken away we want it more as it feels so precious! I feel so lucky i had a lovely pregnancy with corban and i have a gorgeous healthy boy! He has totally helped pull me through my bad days....chemo made me feel awful but one look at his yummy little face and i felt better!
> 
> xxxx

You're totally right, I don't know how I'd cope if I didn't already have my little girl. It's amazing how she is able to do just the right thing at just the right time to make me smile :cloud9:

Chemo must have been awful, especially at the same time as coping with your loss and being faced with a long wait before you could try again :hugs: 
I'm so pleased that you're now right at the point where you can start TTC your rainbow :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

well i did have bad days but my dad died from cancer and was so positive that he also kept me going. He was so amazing with what he faced i knew i could try do that too. As i keep saying Im so excited! Anyway enough about me. How are you? Are you going to see the doctor? Xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> well i did have bad days but my dad died from cancer and was so positive that he also kept me going. He was so amazing with what he faced i knew i could try do that too. As i keep saying Im so excited! Anyway enough about me. How are you? Are you going to see the doctor? Xxx

Sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: Sounds like he was a strong man and a good role model for you when times were hard.

I have been to the doctors and he was pretty convinced its a UTI and has prescribed me antibiotics. Hopefully they will clear it up fairly quickly and I'll be feeling myself again very soon :thumbup:

Thanks very much for your support hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks honey he was! Never moaned through any of it. Glad you got that sorted at the doctors honey! Fingers crossed the antibiotics do there job and you feel better soon. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## kristina1291

blah, i think im ovulating..been having alot of discharge n its been a lil over 2 weeks since mc


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had a D & E on May 11 after my baby stopped developing at 8 weeks 2 days (3 days after I had a sonogram where we saw a very healthy, normally developing baby with a great heartrate of 167). I'm very lucky to have my two boys to keep me sane right now. I have my follow up appointment this Friday and am hoping to get the green light to start trying again. My heart still aches and my body is not cooperating with me! I had the flu the week before my mmc and my joints became inflamed and quite painful following the D & E. Just starting to feel somewhat normal again but still bleeding :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

kristina1291 said:


> blah, i think im ovulating..been having alot of discharge n its been a lil over 2 weeks since mc

have you been BD? XxX


----------



## Mummy2Corban

3xBlessed said:


> I had a D & E on May 11 after my baby stopped developing at 8 weeks 2 days (3 days after I had a sonogram where we saw a very healthy, normally developing baby with a great heartrate of 167). I'm very lucky to have my two boys to keep me sane right now. I have my follow up appointment this Friday and am hoping to get the green light to start trying again. My heart still aches and my body is not cooperating with me! I had the flu the week before my mmc and my joints became inflamed and quite painful following the D & E. Just starting to feel somewhat normal again but still bleeding :(

sorry to read your story honey. I was sick during my d&c so my whole body hurt after too. I hope they give you the green light on Friday. Please let us know how you get on. Its amazing how little people can help your through situations. Love your profile picture! Xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi 3x blessed :flower:
I'm sorry for your loss and I hope you feel better soon. It's amazing how much more normal you feel when the bleeding stops as when you're bleeding it's hard to put it to the back of your mind even for the briefest moment.
I hope you feel well soon and I'm so glad your LO's are helping you stay strong x


----------



## kristina1291

Mummy2Corban said:


> kristina1291 said:
> 
> 
> blah, i think im ovulating..been having alot of discharge n its been a lil over 2 weeks since mc
> 
> have you been BD? XxXClick to expand...


what is bd?


----------



## kristina1291

lmao ok,i know know...yeah i have been since like 5 days after the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

awesome! Fingers crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How have you ladies been over the past few days? What gorgeous weather! Been lush to have my windows open!

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

It's lovely isn't it? We've been playing outside and have been to the park. I also took Maia to the stables to meet my horse which she loved :)
Sadly had to go back to work today though after 2 weeks off - boo! I only work 17 hours per week but you really don't want to when it's so nice outside...
Is everyone OK?
You won't believe what I did today..? I tried out one of my cheapie HPT's! I got a BFN of course (3 weeks post MC and not even first morning urine!) don't know why I expected otherwise.
Well here's the logic behind it. I'm still getting fertile looking mucous and have been for a full week, which isn't normal for me. When I've been pregnant I have bizarrely had it so I started wondering what if Fridays pink wipe was IB.
Today my boobs have started hurting again too, so I'll try again at the weekend or early next week if no sign of O by then. 
The thought of o'ing so early is bizarre but the more I look on here and google it seems it's possible. 
Either way feeling more positive at the minute. If it stays a BFN I might be yet to ovulate and still have a chance to catch that eggy :thumbup:
It's amazing how discovering Internet cheapies has changed my attitude to testing though. I've never tested before AF has been a few days late before and here I am POAS 3 weeks post MC! Unbelievable! xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Starlight, I am a POAS addict! Even if it is just an ovulation stick, I get such a thrill when it is positive! LOL! I'm sure this was already discussed on here but what has everyone's doctor said regarding when it is okay to start trying again? I had my D & C almost 2 weeks ago and we were told not to BD for at least two weeks...I go on Friday for a follow up appointment and hoping to get the green light for BDing then and hopefully for TTC also. A friend of mine just had a MC and goes to the same doctor as me and was just told to wait one cycle b/c the risk of MC is increased after a MC...that isn't what I've read on the internet at all!


----------



## kristina1291

agh,just annoying! so i wake up this morning to a phone call from ob nurse, shes annoyed cus i missed an ultrasound appt(my second one) so i had to tell her i lost the baby almost 3 weeks ago!that shut her up n she was reeeaaall quick to get off the phone w me..its annoying cus shes the same nurse who worked w the dr on my last ultrasound two days AFTER i mc n soo rudely said i wud have had a christmas baby.she forgot to enter in my charts that i miscarried....aghh


----------



## dan-o

Ugh sorry kristina, that sucks :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing OK :flower:

I'm in the 2ww now, AF due on the 31st, very impatient, tried extra hard this month!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Ugh sorry kristina, that sucks :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK :flower:
> 
> I'm in the 2ww now, AF due on the 31st, very impatient, tried extra hard this month!

We best get ready for symptom spotting dan-o :thumbup: x


----------



## dan-o

Yes, symptom wise, everything is exactly the same as last month so far, not sure if that's good or bad lol! :wacko:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

goodluck in your 2 week waits ladies! I look forward to hearing symptoms! Its my hen do tonight! Its a bit early but as we are gonna start ttc next week i decided to do it early so i can have a drinky or two! Woo! Lush day too. What have you ladies been up to? Xxx


----------



## dan-o

Ooooh hope you have a fab hen do! Don't get too wrecked lol ;) :wohoo:

Been chillin here, catching up on the washing etc, DH is at work until later. Be watching the football this evening I guess... Can't really have a beer with him as I'm 7dpo, boo lol x


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my follow up from my D & C on Friday...my doctor wants me to wait one cycle to make sure the lining completely bleeds out from this pregnancy...we've decided not to wait...lol...can't just sit here not being proactive about TTC!!! I just started using my OPKs...about how long after MC or D&C did everyone get a positive OPK?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

o dear! I feel awful but had an awesome night!!

Im gonna start with opks tomorrow or tuesday as im currently cd8! 3Xblessed maybe the other ladies can help you on the opks as i didnt have periods for a few months after my molar

xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad you had a great night Mummy2Corban! Just got a positive OPK this afternoon! Oh boy! Here we go...:laugh2:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

happy BD 3x! Babydust xxx


----------



## NT123

Got my pos opk this morning so jumped on dh straight away, bd'ing again tonight!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck you two! :spermy: And to mummy2corban for a few days time! Hope you all get lucky this month!!!
Hope you hangover's gone now M2C :haha:

I tested this morning as I'm 9dpo, got a BFN. If I don't get anything by tomorrow then it's on to the next cycle as I have an 11 day LP :dohh: ah well, just goes to show you can have the same symptoms on a BFP cycle to a BFN one! :wacko:


----------



## starlight2801

Ooh happy BDing NT and 3xblessed :happydance: I hope you both catch that eggy.

I know we've spoken on the other thread but sorry for your BFN dan-o and hope you get a BFP tomorrow :hugs:

Mummy2Corban excited for you getting a positive OPK :)

I tested again this morning and got a BFN so me o'ing early and catching the eggy can be officially ruled out.

Still in with a slim chance if I O'd two weeks post MC but I think next to no chance if I O'd after that.

I have a strong gut feeling I'm waiting for AF now :cry:

Off to get my hair done to cheer myself up :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

nt123 babydust to you too lovely! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Dano fingers crossed for a bfp tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

starlight fingers crossed for you too! How did you hair go? Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

gonna try having sex every other night from today as with my hangover yesterday BD was out of the question! Im feeling so strange that we are now trying! It felt like Id be waiting forever but here i am. Xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

:dust: to all you ladies! Here's to our BFP, if not this month, then next!


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> starlight fingers crossed for you too! How did you hair go? Xxx

Thankyou :hugs:

I had some plum coloured low lights put in my hair today. They look subtle inside but out in the sun they look bright purple! 

I love it :thumbup:

I'm so excited for you! Happy BD'ing and fingers crossed that you get a BFP at the end of it xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

quick question for you ladies! After BD do you stay laying down for a bit? My friend props her butt up for about 20 minutes after BD so Im just wondering if you do it? Xxx


----------



## dan-o

Mummy2Corban said:


> Dano fingers crossed for a bfp tomorrow xxx

Thanks hun, but BFN again today @10dpo. 
AF will be here tomorrow or thurs, hoping she'll be gone by jubilee week :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Mummy2Corban said:


> quick question for you ladies! After BD do you stay laying down for a bit? My friend props her butt up for about 20 minutes after BD so Im just wondering if you do it? Xxx

Yes always, for about 30 mins if possible, or preferably have night time BD and then go to sleep afterwards!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> Dano fingers crossed for a bfp tomorrow xxx
> 
> Thanks hun, but BFN again today @10dpo.
> AF will be here tomorrow or thurs, hoping she'll be gone by jubilee week :flower:Click to expand...

Aw sorry hun :hugs:

Hopefully she'll be gone by jubilee week and you can party hard x


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> quick question for you ladies! After BD do you stay laying down for a bit? My friend props her butt up for about 20 minutes after BD so Im just wondering if you do it? Xxx

I don't prop my butt up but I stay lying down for a cuddle for 20 mins + 
As dano-o said if its a night time BD I just go to sleep x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ok so maybe ill give it a try! Do you ladies do it each time or do you just do i around ov?

Hugs for you dano 

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ok so maybe ill give it a try! Do you ladies do it each time or do you just do i around ov?
> 
> Hugs for you dano
> 
> xxx

I always do it around o time and the rest of my cycle I do it most of the time, just on case.

If its not o time and I could do with a pee I'll get up and have one but if it's near to o time the only thing I'll move for is my daughter :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

right ok! I get positive opks rangeing from cd 13 to 17 so ill lay down for a bit after from now on just encase my positive is earlier this month! Gosh! I Cant believe we are ttc! Woo xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Whoop whoop :happydance:

Good luck mummy2corban x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks honey! Im soooooooooooooo excited.....dunno if ive told you already


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> Thanks honey! Im soooooooooooooo excited.....dunno if ive told you already

Nah, I don't remember you saying! Lol :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

M2C...I try to stay flat for at least 30 minutes but only around O...I agree with the BD at night and then just go to sleep! 

Got crappy news at work today...I am a teacher and love teaching first grade...just heard I'm being switched to second...not a huge change but just feel like I've been through so many emotional changes lately that it would be really helpful if work stayed with what I am used to and with what I love. Having myself a pity party right now:growlmad:


----------



## NT123

Rant alert: so got pos cb opk yesterday morning, bd'd then and yesterday evening and to be sure wanted to bd tonight. Dh was going out tonight with old work colleagues and I asked him not to drink too much or be too late. Now late, he texts to say met old boss ( who he had issues with) and wanted to talk to her so hadn't left. SO ANGRY! How is talking to her any more important than this? In spending every waking minute trying to get over losing my baby and that will continue until I'm pg again, and no doubt beyond. I feel like being so c'est la vie about this small window of time we have each month is so selfish of him, I thought he got how important this is but clearly he doesn't. I feel like this month is completely out the window now and do upset I'm shaking. He totally just does not get it that nothing is more important to me at the moment and I'm fuming!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

:hug: NT. Men can be so bloody useless at TTC sometimes. Mine has been pretty insensitive about all 3 MC's as well to be honest. I think it's different for them somehow.
:hugs:


----------



## NT123

Thanks, I've calmed down now but this morning I was in tears, he says I'm putting pressure on him but I can't help it that actually the pressure on me is so massive, I'm the one tracking, I'm the one watching the signs, I'm the one who lost the baby, he lost a concept and without his "assistance" me tracking is completely bloody pointless!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

NT123- sending hugs your way! They dont really get the need as much as we do! Like you say we do all the work of keeping eyes on the signs tracking cycles etc and we need them for the vital bit! Men! Im glad your calmer now. Its good we can share things good and bad here!

xxxx


----------



## starlight2801

NT123 said:


> Thanks, I've calmed down now but this morning I was in tears, he says I'm putting pressure on him but I can't help it that actually the pressure on me is so massive, I'm the one tracking, I'm the one watching the signs, I'm the one who lost the baby, he lost a concept and without his "assistance" me tracking is completely bloody pointless!

:hugs: NT I know exactly how you feel.

I know whether and when I O'd is uncertain this cycle but the other weekend when I had my mucous peak my DH didn't want to DTD because he was feeling 'a bit tired'.
:hugs: again x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o any news yet? 

Have you tested again or has AF arrived x


----------



## dan-o

Yep bfn today (11dpo) presuming AF will appear in the morning. 
This was one of my best ever cycles for OV day, ewcm, bd on all the right days/times but no pregnancy! Typical isn't it lol!

Oh well, bring it on cycle 6, this month I REFUSE to miss!! :devil:


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Yep bfn today (11dpo) presuming AF will appear in the morning.
> This was one of my best ever cycles for OV day, ewcm, bd on all the right days/times but no pregnancy! Typical isn't it lol!
> 
> Oh well, bring it on cycle 6, this month I REFUSE to miss!! :devil:

So sorry to hear :-(

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

dano - fingers crossed for nrxt month

xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry DH isn't being as cooperative as you need him to be NT! They don't get how frustrated we get tracking all of these signs/symptoms! Mine says I suck all the fun out of TTC! 
Sorry no BFP this month Dan-o! Isn't it a wonder that you do EVERYTHING when you should and still no BFP but then someone who isn't TTC just ends up with a BFP after one time of unprotected BDing?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

3xblessed i think the same! You do all you can then someone else has unprotected once and end up preggo! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

ok ladies im cd13 got a near enough positive opk today!! We so far bd cd 9,11, will do tonight and the next few days! eek!

xxx


----------



## dan-o

OMG how exciting M2C, been a long time coming!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy2Corban said:


> ok ladies im cd13 got a near enough positive opk today!! We so far bd cd 9,11, will do tonight and the next few days! eek!
> 
> xxx

Whoop whoop :happydance: go for it girl! xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Mummy2Corban said:


> ok ladies im cd13 got a near enough positive opk today!! We so far bd cd 9,11, will do tonight and the next few days! eek!
> 
> xxx

Good luck M2C!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies! Will do another opk today so more BD once little man has gone to bed! He he! Excited xxx


----------



## dan-o

AF finally arrived! 14dpo, so a good 2-3 days late for me, horrible old bag! :haha::witch:

Cycle 6 (2nd cycle after the early MC) is now under way... :D


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Silly witch! Hehe! Well glad you can now start a new cycle lovely!

Had a really lovely positive opk just now got O pains and EWCM so its go go go! 

XXX


----------



## lilesMom

hi mummy 2 corban, u poor thing, im so sorry for ur loss. just a week after my d and c and i am still in bits but wanna try again really soon, been told to wait 2 cycles and i will even though the wait will kill me, but waiting 6 months is even harder and ur treatment and stuff, really hope u get good news and dont put too much pressure on urself, u hve been through enough and it will happen for u, soon i hope xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey lilesmom, thank you so much for your message. Having a D&C tough and whatever wait you are giving is hard. Sending hugs your way. Surprisingly i feel pretty relaxed about it all so far....just excited that im finally here. Takecare sweetness and let us know how things are going

xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Go go go M2C!!! :wohoo:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, any news from anyone?

I'm still in the same position today. No AF as of yet, on/off nausea and today I've had so much watery CM I've had to keep running to the bathroom as I've thought AF has arrived :blush:

I'm testing again in the morning but am honestly terrified right now. The CM situation in particular is just not normal at all for pre AF and I can't help getting my hopes up a little bit. I'm do scared that it will be another BFN and my hopes will come crashing down and I'll still be in this horrible limbo, not knowing what's going on with my body at all :wacko:

I just hope I can sleep tonight - eek! Xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Starlight! I've been getting positive OPKs for over a week now...my temp is up and down...and last night and today I've had a little spotting...I have ZERO clue what is going on with my cycle...have I ovulated, will I ovulate, am I about to get AF?! Ugh...Frustrated right now!


----------



## starlight2801

I know the feeling 3x blessed :hugs:

I still have all the same symptoms but got a BFN this morning.Cd 34 and no sign of AF coming anytime soon and I've always been a bang on 27 days girl :confused:

I hope our bodies both sort themselves out hun, and soon x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Starlight sorry you had a BFN. Its rubbish when you dont know whats going on and all you can do is wait. Maybe test in a few days if AF hasnt shown her face>

3xblessed - its a bit strange your getting so many OPKS? Maybe your body is trying to O? I guess your bodies have been through alot and there trying to sort themselves out.

AFM im 4 dpo so fingers crossed

xxx


----------



## dan-o

CD5 here, AF just about gone, waiting for my fertile window to kick in, expecting it some time next week... this has to be the most boring part of my cycle :dohh:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Another positive OPK this morning. So I took a pregnancy test this afternoon and got a BFP. So confused. I really wish I took a pregnancy test 2 weeks after my d&c just to see if it was negative then. I really don't think I'm pregnant, I have had slight spotting for the past 3 days and my temps are all over the place. I don't want to call my OB to ask for blood tests b/c they told me to wait one cycle before starting to try. I googled how long it takes for HCG levels to drop after a d&c and the results are not helpful...some say 3 weeks and some say 10 weeks! LOL!


----------



## starlight2801

Argh! So co confusing 3x :confused:

Is it worth calling the OB's office and pretending that you have a whole bunch of symptoms to suspect a new pregnancy? The only other thing I can suggest is to see how symptoms develop and maybe taking another HPT in a weeks time to see what happens.

I'm sorry results on Google are so confusing. I think the problem is what happens to our bodies during and after MC varies so widely there is no straight forward answer :hugs:

I currently have my sister wondering what's wrong with me as 'everyone's ' cycle kicks back in immediately after MC. By 'everyone' she means herself and two friends of hers that have openly discussed MC with her and I know from on here that although terribly annoying my experience isn't abnormal :wacko:

I hope that whatever is happening you find some clarity soon as it must be driving you crazy. 

Fingers crossed you do have a genuine, new BFP xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Ladies I'm going away for a few days so won't be checking in again until Monday.

M2C I hope you have some promising symptoms by the time I get back :thumbup:

dan-o hope you get to do some lovely things to take your mind off the other 2ww (to O)

3x I hope you find some much needed clarity

and best wishes to everyone else too.

Take care girls xx


----------

